# (ääni)levy



## Gavril

Mitä seuraavista (jos ei molempiin) tarkoitetaan _levy-_sanalla?

- "Kiekonmuotoinen esine (CD, vinyyli, laserdisc jne.), jolle on tallennettu ääni"

- "Kokoelma äänityksiä (LP, EP, single jne.), joka voi ilmestyä monenlaisissa fyysisissä muodoissa (CD, kassetti jne.)"

(Voisiko verrata _levy-_sanan englannin _record-_sanaan? Jokin aika sitten, kun CD-levyt olivat suht uusia, _record-_sana tarkoitti vain vinyylilevyä -- ainakin joidenkuiden mielestä -- ja sitä erotettiin esim. CD-levyistä ja kasseteista. Nykyisin se näyttää tarkoittavan minkänlaista vaan äänityskokoelmaa. Ehkä tämä johtuu osin siitä, että _record _ei alun perin viitannyt täsmennettyyn fyysiseen esineeseen tai muotoon, toisin kuin suomen _levy_.)

Kiitos


----------



## JukkaT

> Mitä seuraavista (jos ei molempiain) tarkoitetaan _levy-_sanalla?
> 
> - "Kiekonmuotoinen esine (CD, vinyyli, laserdisc jne.), jolle on tallennettu ääni"
> 
> - "Kokoelma äänityksiä (LP, EP, single jne.), joka voi ilmestyä monenlaisissa fyysisissä muodoissa (CD, kassetti jne.)"
> 
> (Voisiko verrata _levy-_sanan englannin _record-_sanaan? Jokin aika sitten, kun CD-levyt olivat suht uusia, _record-_sana tarkoitti vain vinyylilevyä -- ainakin joidenkuiden mielestä -- ja se sitä erotettiin esim. CD-levyistä ja kasseteista. Nykyisin se näyttää tarkoittavan minkänlaista vaan äänityskokoelmaa. Ehkä tämä johtuu osin siitä, että _record _ei alun perin viitannyt täsmennettyyn fyysiseen esineeseen tai muotoon, toisin kuin suomen _levy_.)
> 
> Kiitos


 
Oikeat sanat äänityskokoelmalle, johon viittaat ovat _levytys _ja_ levyte_. Näistä yleisemmin käytetty on _levytys_. Tosin erityisesti puhekielessä  käytetään levy-sanaa. (Ja sitten on myös sana _albumi_, joka taitaa olla nykyään käytetyin sana tähän tarkoitukseen)


----------



## Hakro

Yleisemmin käytetty sana -- jälleen kerran -- on se huonompi vaihtoehto. _Levytys_ on tapahtuma, jossa esitys levytetään, ja tuloksena on _levyte_. 

Jos taas tehdään _nauhoitus_, jossa esitys tallennetaan ääni- tai kuvanauhalle, tuloksena on _nauhoite_.

Nykyisin voidaan samalla kertaa tehdystä esityksen _tallennuksesta_ tehdä erilaisia fyysisiä esineitä -- levyjä, nauhoja jne. -- tai digitaalisia tiedostoja, joten mieluiten käytetään yleispätevää sanaa _tallenne_.


----------



## Gavril

Hakro said:


> Yleisemmin käytetty sana -- jälleen kerran -- on se huonompi vaihtoehto. _Levytys_ on tapahtuma, jossa esitys levytetään, ja tuloksena on _levyte_.
> 
> Jos taas tehdään _nauhoitus_, jossa esitys tallennetaan ääni- tai kuvanauhalle, tuloksena on _nauhoite_.
> 
> Nykyisin voidaan samalla kertaa tehdystä esityksen _tallennuksesta_ tehdä erilaisia fyysisiä esineitä -- levyjä, nauhoja jne. -- tai digitaalisia tiedostoja, joten mieluiten käytetään yleispätevää sanaa _tallenne_.



Siitä muistuukin mieleeni että englannissa käytetään lisäksi sanaa _recording_, joka näyttää vastaavan täydellisesti sanaa _tallenne_:

_The band's newest recording = Yhtyeen uusin tallenne_

Googlen perusteella, sanayhdistelmä "uusin tallenne" näyttää yleisemmältä kuin "uusin levyte", mutta "uusin levy" on ylivoimaisesti yleisempi kuin kumpikin. Voinko olettaa, että useimmissa Googlen löytämissä sivuissa sana _levy _tarkoittaa "levytettä" tai "tallennetta"?


----------



## JukkaT

Voit olettaa, että näissä tapauksissa sana _levy_ tarkoittaa _levytettä_ tai _tallennetta_, sillä 99% sivuista näin varmasti onkin.


----------

